# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  بوست النقل المباشر .. المريخ الزعيــــــم VS ريكارياتيفو الأنغولي

## احمر مكة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يلتقي المريخ عصر اليوم في الساعة الخامسة بنادي ريكارياتيفو دي ليبولو الأنغولي ضمن منافسة دوري أبطال أفريقيا الدور 32 .. وتقام المباراة بمدينة كالو معقل النادي الأنغولي ...




 VS 


*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*اللهم أنصر الزعيم . . . . فقط  نريد منكم الدعوات الصادقة 
*

----------


## عزو قاسم

*التوفيق للزعيم منصورين ان شاء الله
خمسة بحقتنا ولا حقتم
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*التشكيلة التوقعة :

أكرم الهادي في حراسة المرمي
ضفر وباسكال قلبا دفاع
نجم الدين طرف أيسر وبلة طرف أيمن
أمير كمال وعلاء الدين في الإرتكاز
هيثم و رمضان في الوسط
ومحمد موسي وحيداً في الهجوم
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين يا عزو
                        	*

----------


## عزو قاسم

*التشكيلة باستثناء محمد موسى معقولة
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*منتصرين بإذن الله
وبالتوفيق للزعيم
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*شنو نجم الدين طرف ايسر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*على اى حال 
اللهم انصر المريخ 
يارب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

شنو نجم الدين طرف ايسر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



الله يستر من مباراة زيسكو الكان فيها دامر طرف ايسر 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فال خير باذن الله يابدر البدور

*

----------


## مريخ المدينة

*يا بدر الدين اثبت الكوره تعادل ايجابى
قول امييييييييييييييييييين
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*يااحمر مكة كان تدي زول تاني معاك فرصه

ياخي انت تشرب فينا من الموسم الفات هههههههههههه

اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

شنو نجم الدين طرف ايسر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



22222222222222222
الله يستر من التوليف ... ( مصعب , الزومة , سليمانى )
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

يااحمر مكة كان تدي زول تاني معاك فرصه

ياخي انت تشرب فينا من الموسم الفات هههههههههههه

اللهم انصر المريخ يارب



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*يا مورتا احمر مكة ده انا بخاف من  الحصريات بتاعتو ده هههههههههههه
*

----------


## محمد المنصوري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

التشكيلة التوقعة :

أكرم الهادي في حراسة المرمي
ضفر وباسكال قلبا دفاع
نجم الدين طرف أيسر وبلة طرف أيمن
أمير كمال وعلاء الدين في الإرتكاز
هيثم و رمضان في الوسط
ومحمد موسي وحيداً في الهجوم



التشكيلة دي عشرة لعيبة ناقصة لأعب واعتقد حأكون مصعب 

 في وسط الملعب الايسر والله اعلم  .
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم انصرنا نصراً مؤزراً
عايزين لعب رجولي وتغطية مان تو مان وعند الهجمة المرتدة نعتمد على السرعة والتهديف
وفي حالة فقدان الكورة الرجوع بالسرعة القصوي لمطقتنا وابعاد الكورة بدون ثقة زايدة
يعني لازمانا لياقة أكتر من فل وأعتقد إنها متوفرة بعد المعسكرات الخارجية


*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*وخبر البث شنو
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
*

----------


## Deimos

*اللهم انصر المريخ يا رب يا كريم ...

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الكوره الساعه كم ومنقوله وين ؟؟
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اللهم انصر الزعيم ولا تجعلنا اضحوكة كما حدث بالامس مع الجماعة
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

الكوره الساعه كم ومنقوله وين ؟؟



يا لابيض مالك انت كنت وين هههههههههههههه

الكورة الساعة 5 ومنقولة في الشروق 

تكويعة :

مشتاقين 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*وشنو هيثم--دى مباريات  لياقة  المجامله الطلعت زيتنا دى
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*اها الكورة فيها كم؟
                        	*

----------


## ayman akoud

*http://www.ashorooq.net/index.php?op...tv&Itemid=1134
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*بداية الاستيو التحليلى للمباراة بالشروق
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*رابط المباراة:http://www.watchfomny.com/Video/Arab...q/ashorooq.htm
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الان الاستوديو التحليلي شغال
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

* ياااااااا رب نصرك المؤزر يا اااااارب 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*رابط اخر: http://habbabi.com/alshorooq_tv_live.aspx
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم انصر المريخ وقر اعيننا بنصره

*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*بسم الله نبدأ
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*بداية الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بداية المباراة

تشكيلة المريخ

اكرم
نجم الدين باسكال ضفر بله جابر
علاء الدين رمضان عجب راجي عبد العاطي امير كمال

محمد موسى

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اكرم يصد كرة خطرة للانغولي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسديدة خطرة للانغولي تمر جوار القائم من جهة نجم الدين

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الله يستر من اخطاء نجم الدين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ثبات مريخي على ارض الملعب 

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*أها وقفتوا مالكم ؟؟
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*حكم المباراه ضعيف واذا استمر احتجاج لاعبى الفريقين على النحو الذى نراه سيتحدث كارثة
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الروابط كلها بتقطع معاى !!
                        	*

----------


## الامين البشاري

*http://www.watchfomny.com/Video/Arab...q/ashorooq.htm
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فرصة كبيرة للمريخ يبعدها الدفاع الانغولي للركنية

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اداء متوازن للمريخ اتمنى ان يستمر اللاعبين بهذا المستوى وخاصة ان شكل الفريق الانغولى لا يخوف
                        	*

----------


## الامين البشاري

*ودا رابط تاني 

http://www.tvmasr.net/2012/11/Watch-...adcasting.html
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*يا كسلاوى عليك الله واصل !!
انا فى الخلا ما عندى الشروق
*

----------


## ezzeo

*انتو الكورة دى ملعوبة فى الكلية الحربية ده استاد شنو ده
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*10 دقائق مرت
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اول كرت اصفر في المباراة للاعب الوسط الانغولي بعد الاعتداء على لاعب مريخي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

يا كسلاوى عليك الله واصل !!
انا فى الخلا ما عندى الشروق




حاضرين ياحبيب
*

----------


## النسر2

* منتصرين بإذن الله
وبالتوفيق للزعيم
 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فرصة كبيرة للمريخ 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هجمات مريخية متتالية رائعة تبعث الامل بنجوم المريخ الاشاوس

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اداء مقنع للاعبى المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مشكور كسلاوى
نصرك يآآآآآآآآآآآآرب
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*بطاقة صفراء اولى للاعب الانغولى
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الركب كركبه شديده
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*المريخ يهاجم والانغولى يلعب على المرتدات
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*22 دقيقة والمريخ في اداء ممتاز هجوما ودفاعا

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*23 دقيقة
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اداء جميل للمريخ فى وسط الملعب
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 56 (13 من الأعضاء و 43 زائر)

زول هناك,مريخابي كسلاوي,أزهري ود الخليفة,الأبيض ضميرك,النسر2,ابن ادريس,ابواخلاص,احمد الحلفاوى,احمد جبريل,ezzeo,دييجو ميليتو,سامرين,شرقاوي
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*27 دقيقة
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ركنية اولى للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اداء خشن من الفريق الانغولى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نصف الساعة والمريخ يتسيد الملعب جيدا وثبات عالي جدا 

ان شاء الله تعالى يكملوا بنفس المنوال

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*30 دقيقة واداء متوازن للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكومكي يعرقل مدافع الفريق الانغولي بدون قصد في لقطة كوميدية

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هجمة خطرة للانغولي يخرجها اكرم باعجوبة وسط غياب الرقابة الدفاعية
ويسقط اكرم للعلاج 

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*كره غريبه من دفاع المريخ تخرج لضربة ركنية اتكالية فى ابعاد الكرة فى الجهة اليسرى
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*تبديل اول للانغولى عند الدقيقة 34
                        	*

----------


## د.فاضل

*يااااااااااااااااااا رب تنصر الزعيم
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الانغولى يعتمد فى هجماته على الجهة اليسرى للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم انصرنا يا رب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مازال مريخ السعد في ابهى واجمل صورة

ماشاء الله تبارك الله

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الحكم يتساهل كثيرا مع الانغوليين
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*حلوين يارب انصر المريخ

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

الكومكي يعرقل مدافع الفريق الانغولي بدون قصد في لقطة كوميدية





ده منو ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااارب

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*تحسن طفيف فى اداء الانغولى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*40 دقيقة ومريخ السعد يتلالا

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااارب

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*40 دقيقة
                        	*

----------


## maxx48

*ضعف   واضح  في الجهة اليسرى


للمريخ

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*راجى يتعرض للضرب من الخلف والحكم يتفرج
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الحكم دة ماااااااااااااااااااااااااالوا...!!؟؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اصابة راجي بعد لعبة خطرة من اللاعب الانغولي

*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*ياحمادة الكورة فيها كرت وكمان احمر ضرب من الخلف 

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*يارب يا كريم انصر المريخ الزعيم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد موسى شعلة من النشاط 

ربنا يحفظه من العين

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الامطاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار تهطل

*

----------


## maxx48

*مخالفة   مريخية 


والطرة دي  انا  بتعمل   لى


قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رمضان عجب يسجل 

قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*رمضااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان عجب

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون للزعيم فى الدقيقة 45 من العجب
                        	*

----------


## محمد عبده

*قوووووووووووووووووووووون عجب
*

----------


## مرهف

*يا حليلكم يا الجلافيط كنتو منتظرين 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
احب العجب الكبير والصغير
...
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون

*

----------


## أزهري ود الخليفة

*لله درك يا مريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في نهاية الشوط الاول نسجل عن طريق رمضان عجب من تمريرة محمد موسى

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*انا ماشى اصلى المغرب
ان شاء الله لما ارجع يكون منتصرين وجبنا الهدف الاول
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*الف مبروك يا صفوة
*

----------


## زول هناك

*عجب عجب عجب رمضان عجب 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*كورة قوية من خارج منطقة الجزاء بالجهة اليسرى للانغولى تسكن فى شباك الانغولى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتهاء الشوط الاول بهدف رمضان عجب من مريخ سوى العجب

*

----------


## النسر2

*امطار خير وبركه 
هدف قاااااتل
                        	*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*الحمد لله والله حرام نلعب بالمستوى ده وما نتوجه بي هدف على الأقل .. مبروووووووووووووك ياصفوة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياااااااااااااااااااارب كملها بتوفيقك ونصرك ياقوي ياعزيز


*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*نهاية الشوط الاول بتقدم الزعيم بهدف رمضان عجب فى القيقة 45
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*كم احبك يا مرييييييييييييييييييييييييييييخ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## دييجو ميليتو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maxx48
					

ضعف   واضح  في الجهة اليسرى


للمريخ





بالعكس أنا شايف انو الكوكي قرا الفريق ده تمام وعرف انو خطورتو من الجهة اليمنى عشان كده دفع بي نجم الدين ونجح لي حد كبير في الحد من خطوتو
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*إن شاء الله منتصرين
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

الامطاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار تهطل




المطرة دى يا امام  اباتى غسلت الطلاسم بتاعة الحمار الدفنوه الجماعة
                        	*

----------


## maxx48

*أخوي    الهلالابي




طلع   قال  ماشي  الشهداء




هههههههههههههه



هو  في  شهدا   غيركم   يا  رشاشات

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 43 (15 من الأعضاء و 28 زائر)

امام اباتي,Abu - Khalid,مامون,مجدالدين شريف,أزهري ود الخليفة,الأبيض ضميرك,النزير,ابواخلاص,احمد الحلفاوى,د.فاضل,دييجو ميليتو,maxx48,mohammed_h_o,شرقاوي,عبد المنعم
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*الحمد لله 
اللهم اتم نعمتك علينا
اداء جيد
فقط نتمنى من ضفر و باسكال عدم التطفيش
اداء فيصل اقل من البقية
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*التشكيلة دي حلوة شديد
بس الشوط التاني يلعب بمهاجمين ويدخل هيثم مصطفي ويسحب فيصل موسي
وكدة 100% ان شاء الله
...
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الامين البشاري
					

ودا رابط تاني 

http://www.tvmasr.net/2012/11/Watch-...adcasting.html




تسلم ياالامين يارائع واسمح لي نضيفك لبوست المباراة لتعميم الفائدة


*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*ندعو بالتوفيق للزعيم وان يوفق في زيادة اهداف اخري في الشوط  الثاني  ويعود غانما بأذن الله
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اداء متوازن فى وسط الملعب بتحركات راجى وامير فى الجهة اليسرى وتغطية سليمه لعلاء فى الجهى اليمنى ومساندة لنجم الدين من باسكال 
المريخ ادى شوط اول ممتاز رغم بعض الهنات من نجم الدين 
الانغولى لم يشكل خطورة كبيره لاعتماده على الارسال الطويل 
نتمنى ان يستمر الاداء فى الشوط الثانى على هذا المنوال
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عبده
					

قوووووووووووووووووووووون عجب





تعال لينا في بوست المباراة يامحمد عبده ماتقعد براك بي جاي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تشكيلة مناسبة للكوكي في المباراة

تظهر فيها لمسات خالد احمد المصطفى


شكرا الكوكي شكرا خالد
وشكرا للاعبي المريخ الذين نفذوا التكتيك باحترافية عالية

*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*بالله ياكوكى رمضان دا لاعب يدفنوه كدا ؟؟!!!
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*علاء الدين يوسف الليلة ماشاء الله عليه بيلعب بمسؤولية وتركيز
ربنا يوفقنا ونحرز المزيد من الأهداف
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بركاتك يااحمر مكة

*

----------


## maxx48

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

التشكيلة دي حلوة شديد
بس الشوط التاني يلعب بمهاجمين ويدخل هيثم مصطفي ويسحب فيصل موسي
وكدة 100% ان شاء الله
...



هوي   يازول   احضر  كورتك  ساي



انت  فاكرنا  لاعبين    في امدرمان

قال  مهاجمين  اتنين  قال

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اتمنى ان لا يندفع الكوكي مهاجما في الشوط التاني وأن يلعب بنفس طريقة لعب الشوط الأول
حتى لا نكشف دفاعنا
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

انا ماشى اصلى المغرب
ان شاء الله لما ارجع يكون منتصرين وجبنا الهدف الاول



يعنى نحنا نصلى العشاء ونلقى المريخ جاب أربعة !!!
الكويسة المغرب عندكم بدرى جداً
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*بسم الله وعلى الله توكلنا نبدا الشوط الثانى ومتقدمين بهدف رمضان عجب وبالتوفيق للزعيم ويا الكوكى عليك بشوط المدربين وعدم الرجوع للخلف للمحافظة على هدف التقدم لان المستوى العام للاعبين يبشر بمزيد من الاهداف
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*بسم الله نبدأ
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*الحمد لله رب العالمين 
صلينا المغرب وجيت لقيت نحن غالبين
*

----------


## zalnoon

*مبروووووك القون والشكل مطمئن للحد  البعيد...
بس حاتم التاج ...
زي البسمع في فصل ...ياخ ادينا شويه صوت جمهور  حبَه ...
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*بطاقة صفراء لبلة
                        	*

----------


## maxx48

*يا كوكي  قرض   علي  كدة




*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*كرة خطره بعد ان تغاضى الحكم عن خطا داخل الخط
                        	*

----------


## zalnoon

*يارب وفق اكرم الهادي....
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*5 دقائق فى الثانى
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اصدام بين امير واحد لاعب الانغولى ( مانو )
                        	*

----------


## maxx48

*الحكم  دا      قام  للحركات  الما تمام



اسحب   بلة من الميدان


قبل الكرت الاحمر




*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم انصرنا يارب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نقلة مريخية قوية لكن التسديدة كانت ضعيفة

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ضرب متكرر لراجى
                        	*

----------


## maxx48

*هجمة  خطرة للمريخ


من لعبة  جميلة


يستلمها الحارس  




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدف التعادل للانغولي 

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*هدف التعادل فى الدقيقة 9 من تاخر علاء فى لعب الكرة للآوت
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللاعب الذي سجل اتى من ناحية بله جابر ولم تكن التغطية سليمة

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
منتصرين باذن الله
*

----------


## maxx48

*تخلى  الممريخ  عن الحزر الدفاعي


وانطلف   للهجوم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يبدو ان بله تاثر بالهدف واصبح يرتبك في الكرات التي تصله

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحكم يتقاضى عن الفاولات في منطقة دفاع المريخ وتشكل هذه الاشياء خطورة على المريخ

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*حكم امره يحير يتجاهل الكثير من مخالفات ليبولو
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اللاعب رقم 9 الذى حل بديلا احدث فارق فى الاداء لمصلحة الانغولى
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*16 دقيقة والنتيجة تعادلية
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*امتلك جزئى لوسط الملعب من الفريق الانغولى
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*خطا كبير من نجم الدين كاد الانغولى ان يصيب الهدف
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خطا كبير من نجم الدين كاد ان تنقلب هدفا علينا

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*انفراد بسبب هفوة من نجم الدين بس ربنا ستر
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*21 دقيقة وتعادل بهدف
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فاول على اكرم حماده افندي يرفض احتسابه ويعلنها ركينة

*

----------


## ezzeo

*الاخطاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء ح تكتلنااااااااااااا
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اخطاء دفاعية ربنا يستر
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الله يسترنا
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*دعواتكم يا شباب 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ضغط كبير من الانغولي 

ودفع على اكرم يستحق الكرت الاصفر حماده يطنش بغرابة
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*25 دقيقة وهدف للكل
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقف اللعب لعلاج اكرم

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*هجمات متواصلة للانغولى من الجهة اليسرى وتغيير طريقة اللعب من الارسال الطويل الى اللعب الممرحل مما ادى لامتلاكهم لخط الوسط
                        	*

----------


## maxx48

*حول  نجم الدين  للطرف اليمين



واسحب  بلة  جابر



ياكوكي  يازكي

*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*مفروض اكرم اقع مايقوم واللعيبه يبداوون في تضييع الزمن طالما ان الحكم بدأ في حركاته دي
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*30 دقيقة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدف ثاني للانغولي من خطا دفاعي كبير جدا

*

----------


## maxx48

*اها  دا الكوكي   يتفرج





*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الدقيقة 30 هدف ثانى من الانغولى بعد اخطاء دفاعية من الجهة اليسرى لا اعلم ماذا ينتظر الكوكى لمعالجة الاخطاء الدفاعية
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*بالله مصعب ما احسن بمليون مرة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهدفين احرزوهم لاعبين قادمين من جهة بلة جابر
بله لايغطي جيدا اللاعب الذي امامه

*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ezzeo
					

الاخطاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء ح تكتلنااااااااااااا



22222222222222222222222222
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*هبوط فى لياقة لاعبى المريخ والكوكى يحتفظ بكل دكة الاحتياطى بجانبه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نجم الدين ارهق تماما ولابد من التغيير الان

لازم لازم

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
منتصرين باذن الله 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*تسديدة قوية لفيصل موسى عند الدقيقة 35
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*35 دقيقة وباقي عشرة دقايق والنتيجة تاخر المريخ 1 / 2

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اخطر عشره دقائق متبقية
                        	*

----------


## النسر2

*والله حراااااااااااااااااااااااام أخطاء دفاعيه قاااااتله واللياقه البدنيه فى النازل سترك ياااااااااااااارب

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كرة فيها شك كبير انها دخلت 

ننتظر الاعادة

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*هدف ثانى للمريخ وتغاطى من قاضى الجولة بعد ان عدت الكرة خط المرمى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعد الاعادة لم تدخل المرمى واخرجها المدافع قبل دخولها

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*38 دقيقى والانغولى متقدم بهدفين لهدف
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*واخيرا كلتشى فى الهجوم والمباراة تحتاج للاعبين سرعين عكس كلتشى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دخول كلتشي بديلا لمحمد موسى المجتهد المجهد

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*خروج محمد موسى ودخول كلتشى فى الدقيقة 40
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*محمد موسى ماااااااااااااااا بطلع من الفريق ده الا تضربو صاااااااقعة يا كوكى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نحتاج للاعب يساعد نجم الدين في الامساك باللاعب الخطير الايمن ده

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ezzeo
					

محمد موسى ماااااااااااااااا بطلع من الفريق ده الا تضربو صاااااااقعة يا كوكى




*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*يآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآرب
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اصدام بين بلة وضفر واصابة ضفر ومصعب يستعد
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دخول مصعب عمر بديلا لراجي

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*مصعب بديلا لراجى
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*خطا مع كلتشى على راس خط 18 والدقيقة 45
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ستة دقايق وقت ضايع

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*تخيلوا وقت مضاف 6 دقائق
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتهاء الوقت الرسمي ونلعب الان في الستة دقايق وقت ضايع

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*يآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآرب 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*علاء الدين يتراجع ويلعب مع نجم الدين في الجهة اليسرى للمريخ

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*48 دقيقة
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*50 دقيقة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتهاء المباراة بفوز الانغولي اتنين واحد وهي نتيجة جيدة جدا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شوط اول مريخي اروع من الروعة

اما التاني فاللياقة البدنية ظاهر جدا انها تعبانة جدا

*

----------


## ezzeo

*الحمد لله على المظهر الجيد والنتيجة الجيده ايضا... ومطمنة
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*نهاية المباراة بهدفين للانغولى مقابل هدف للزعيم والنتيجة جيده فى مباريات الذهاب والاياب نتمنى ان نعوض فارق الهدف ونتاهل للدور الثانى
                        	*

----------


## maxx48

*الحمد لله   على كل  حـــــــــــــــــال

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مبرووووووووووك والحمد لله
ومشكورين يا شباب على النقل الجميل
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نتيجة مرضية وبإذن الله في مباراة الإياب سنلقنهم درساً لن ينسوه
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*زول ..مرتضى دياااااااب خطييييييييييير انا جاااااااى القضارف بكرة دى ... خطيييييييييير ...
*

----------


## زول هناك

*نتيجة جيدة جدا جدا 
المريخ قادر بحول الله ان يحقق الفوز في الاياب
هدف واحد يكفي الزعيم في العودة 
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نرجو من جميع المتواجدين الذهاب لموقع الإستفتاء لأداء ضريبة الكيان
فنحن بعون الله نتقدم نحو المركز الثاني ومنه للأول 
http://www.mbc.net/ar/programs/sada-al-malaeb.html

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 55 (17 من الأعضاء و 38 زائر)

عبد المنعم, Abu - Khalid, نادرالداني, الأبيض ضميرك, النسر2, الحارث, ابراهيم عطية بابكر, ابوجالا, احمد الحلفاوى, احمد جبريل, dr.abdelgalil, ezzeo, دييجو ميليتو, maxx48, زول هناك, redstar, عادل حسبو 




*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الكوكى من انغولا :
هدفين لواحد افضل من هدفين لصف وانت البادئ بالتسجيل ؟؟؟
نجم الدين كان ممتاز ؟؟؟؟
راجى كان انطلاقاته سلبيه ؟؟؟
السبب فى عودة الفريق الانغولى الهدف الاول المبكر فى الشوط الثانى
                        	*

----------

